
Show HN: Sitekite – Imgur for Websites - coldicetea
http://sitekite.com/
======
superzamp
Nice idea, congrats on shipping.

You might want to fix this though [http://sitekite.com/hello-
world-2o5f7g](http://sitekite.com/hello-world-2o5f7g)

~~~
coldicetea
Thanks for the tip, fixed: [http://sitekite.com/no-more-xss-for-me-
vSlYWg](http://sitekite.com/no-more-xss-for-me-vSlYWg)

~~~
josephwegner
On a similar topic, I seem to have broken something by putting a
javascript:alert in the embed field:

[http://sitekite.com/test-V2IjEA](http://sitekite.com/test-V2IjEA)

------
codexon
I don't see the appeal behind this.

The reason why there was a need for off-site image hosting is because people
and websites like reddit didn't want to pay for the bandwidth or be forced to
deal with takedown requests.

A decade ago, bandwidth was much more expensive, and it was only because it
got much cheaper that imgur's business model of allowing free direct linking
is even possible now.

If I want to share an address with someone, there's nothing wrong with a
google maps link. There are hundreds of websites out there that allow you to
host text or blog.

~~~
nilliams
I could see this being useful to quickly put up some info about an upcoming
event or meeting.

>> There are hundreds of websites out there that allow you to host text or
blog.

Blog sites typically need signup, so are slower to get started with than this.
Also if you think of something like Blogger, it would not be as clean/minimal
out of the box if you just want a clean 'single page' to link someone to.

Pastebin-style hosting can be no-signup but is typically uglier than this, and
usually doesn't allow you to embed images/maps.

~~~
codexon
> Blog sites typically need signup, so are slower to get started with than
> this. Also if you think of something like Blogger, it would not be as
> clean/minimal out of the box if you just want a clean 'single page' to link
> someone to.

If you care that little about the way you are presenting your information that
you can't even be bothered to sign up, you most likely don't care about having
fancy HTML formatting.

The reason why most blogs require you to sign up is so they can ban you when
you start putting up phishing, cookie stuffing, or exploit pages.

Also here is one that I found from a single search.
[http://www.c99.nl/](http://www.c99.nl/)

~~~
nilliams
>> If you care that little about the way you are presenting your information
that you can't even be bothered to sign up, you most likely don't care about
having fancy HTML formatting.

Who says choosing Sitekite would mean I care little about presentation?
Sitekite does a better job than (to use my original example, Blogger) for its
intended 'share a single page of info' use-case.

>> The reason why most blogs require you to sign up is so they can ban you
when you start putting up phishing, cookie stuffing, or exploit pages.

As a user, I don't care about that, I just don't want to have to signup to
yet-another-thing just to share some info with my friends/colleagues.

>> Also here is one that I found from a single search.
[http://www.c99.nl/](http://www.c99.nl/)

Ugly.

~~~
codexon
> Who says choosing Sitekite would mean I care little about presentation?
> Sitekite does a better job than (to use my original example, Blogger) for
> its intended 'share a single page of info' use-case.

The intersection of people who are able to write their own HTML but absolutely
refuse to sign up with a fake email, or get their own VPS really comes down to
2 types of people.

Paranoids

Phishers

Both of which are tiny minorities.

> Ugly.

And how is this relevant when you are writing raw html?

------
tomasien
I like this, but I can't think of the use case where I would actually use it.
I'll think about it as I'm living my everyday internet life and see if I can
find one, because I love the easy "create and share" concept generally.

What's the use case you imagined when you built it? What need did you have?

~~~
KnightHawk3
I didn't make it, but sometimes I write a guide on something (like how to read
x-men comics) and want to share it with friends, being able to slap it up in
Markdown on a website to link to people is really nice.

~~~
dcre
Github gists would be decent for that.

~~~
ncza
Github requires users to be logged in to an account. That's a hurdle and very
anti-privacy.

~~~
rane
It doesn't?

~~~
ncza
I meant for posting, I thought that would be clear.

~~~
rane
Gists can be posted anonymously.

------
carlesfe
I see it as a rich alternative to sharing a text on Pastebin. Congrats on
shipping, and nice execution. Let's see if it sticks on.

~~~
carlesfe
Not important, but could you please add some Terms of Service? I'd like to
know who has ownership of the uploaded information, whether your servers are
in the US (DMCA), etc.

As a suggestion: make a bookmarklet to quickly share highlighted text/images
from a website. That'd be great.

------
pcurve
Might be good to include some example usages?

I created one [http://sitekite.com/foshizzle-
daZeYw](http://sitekite.com/foshizzle-daZeYw) but I'm not creative enough to
think of clever uses.

~~~
chipgap98
I completely agree. Sitekite seems cool, but I'm not sure when I would use
this over just sending text, images, or maps directly to be people.

~~~
joncp
Since they're calling it "imgur for websites", I'm guessing they intend for
you to put pertinent stuff up there and link to it from high-traffic sites
like this or reddit.

If they provided an API, it would be cool for barebones notifications from
automated systems too.

~~~
coldicetea
Joncp, An API is actually the second-to-top thing on my todo list.

~~~
shocks
What's the top thing?

~~~
coldicetea
The ability to upload your own pictures.

------
jfaucett
Here's some ideas I had after looking at this wonder what you think?

1\. if you added a login + uploads and this could be used as a super simple
alternative to document sharing.

2\. Add page versioning and this could work as a wiki.

3\. Add notifications and teams could use it for managing internal documents,
photos, etc.

4\. I think if search we're added theres tons of possibilities though you
might not want to go there..

------
milkmiruku
[http://sitekite.com/here-is-a-quickly-made-site-
_uitRw](http://sitekite.com/here-is-a-quickly-made-site-_uitRw)

"We're sorry, but something went wrong. If you are the application owner check
the logs for more information."

------
freshyill
This could be very handy when I just need to get something online, and it's
not just code or an image, but don't feel like hosting it myself.

One thing: It _really_ needs some kind of preview before creating the site.

------
imaginenore
How will you deal with spam, torrents, child porn, etc?

~~~
UserRights
Is there an API / webservice that could help developers check for the latest
torrents / binaries / badstuff and prevent that upload? The millions of
dollars that went into copyright wars certainly brought up something useful,
but I can not find it.

Or is the dmca-related workload just the right anti-growth measure to prevent
interesting new things coming up?

How do you explain this to your investors: "The site is technically ok and we
are growing, but we need money for some people to handle dmca requests and
this kills our business modell."

So many cool ideas are blocked because of the retarded dinosaur-politics of
corporate stalinism. We need a real breakthrough here for a jump to the next
level. Current copyright laws are protecting the wealth of a very small group
of people but do seriously damage the development of new industries and
thousands of jobs. Stupid.

------
hntrial
Good work, very nicely done. This has great potential especially for online
marketing. Imagine being able to put together a new deal site or ad within
minutes and sharing it on all social media channels. Some sort of basic
logging/Analytics could be sold as a paid service. Future enhancements could
be login, draft/publish mode, multi-user/collaboration, logging/analytics.

------
jhgg
One tiny qualm! The dragging on the "Text | Map | Embed" is too sensitive.
Usually when most people click, their mouse goes up a few pixels from the the
pressure of them pushing down on the mouse button. I couldn't figure out why I
couldn't click on the buttons, until I realized it was dragging the entire box
because my mouse moved slightly when I clicked!

------
rrggrr
This has potential. When drop.io died nothing filled the gap. If you want some
help with this feel free to reach out to me: rrggrr@gmx.us

~~~
idlewan
I used drop.io a bit while it was alive, and it was really useful. I was sad
when it went away. I hope more sites like this (anonymous use, quick to create
and share something) pop up!

------
jastanton
It would be great to have a quick rendering on the side and split the site in
half, left side editing, right side live preview.

------
jlink
Sounds interesting! But you should change your CSS for the links. It is not
really pleasant and not very practical not to know which text is clickable.
Try to find the only link of my site at _first_ glance...
[http://sitekite.com/find-the-link-npxtDQ](http://sitekite.com/find-the-link-
npxtDQ)

~~~
jlink
I edited my site and then its address changed... Is it normal? "Find the link"
is now at this address: [http://sitekite.com/find-the-link-
mxOa_Q](http://sitekite.com/find-the-link-mxOa_Q)

~~~
fcanela
Yes, your link edit caused app error when clicked the older one. This is not
very SEO friendly but hey, just launched! Congrats.

By the way, it's evidently that the linked word is "here" :) (they should
solve that too).

~~~
coldicetea
Yup, thanks for the tip. Just fixed both.

------
aytekin
Cool!

\- oEmbed support would probably make things more useful for users.

\- Here is a way for you to add a "Form" button where users can quickly create
and add forms to their pages:
[http://www.jotform.com/anywhere/](http://www.jotform.com/anywhere/)

------
capex
Not sure how I'd be able to edit the site later without a login?

------
coldicetea
I created a simple "Sitekite 101" site here:
[http://sitekite.com/sitekite-101-nHOC0g](http://sitekite.com/sitekite-101-nHOC0g)

------
alfg
It looks great, congrats on shipping.

Maybe an option to email an auth token in case the cookie is lost so you can
continue editing? Or maybe just a password/key.

------
meandave
Seems like this would be a good alternative/second source for a Facebook event
page. You can post all of the same things and embed a map.

------
rokhayakebe
I read the description on the site and said "I love this thing," without even
testing it.

Edit: Now After Testing.

Wow, how delightful.

------
chrislloyd
Works great on mobile. Great job!

